# My life with a Tornjak



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I thought I would make a general thread to promote the lovely Tornjak breed and put information on here about them as well as my lovely boy.

Targ has been with us now since August and has been coming out of his shell fabulously. He was in Croatia until 4 months old, where he was then driven over by a local lady who imported some of the pups from the litter for sale to pet homes in the UK in the hope of spreading the breed around and making it more well known. The hope is to have KC recognition by 2016 so the numbers need to be raised.

For those who have not seen any of my threads about Targ/the breed before, a little background and history on the breed:



> The almost extinct descendants of genetically homogeneous, native historical types of shepherd dogs served as the foundation stock for the re-creation of the breed. The dogs belonging to the original stock had been dispersed in the mountain areas and surrounding valleys of Bosnia, Herzegovina and Croatia. Written documents dating from 1067 and 1374 mention the Bosnian-Herzegovinian-Croatian breed.
> 
> The research on the breed's historical and more recent existence, and then a systematic recovery from extinction began simultaneously in Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovinia around 1972, and continuous pure breeding began in 1978. Currently the breed population consists of numerous purebred dogs selected during a series of generations dispersed throughout Bosnia, Herzegovina and Croatia.


The breed characteristics of the Tornjak:



> The Tornjak has a steady disposition, is friendly, courageous, obedience, intelligent, and full of dignity and self confidence. Fierce in guarding property entrusted to him, he cannot be bribed, and is suspicious of strangers. The breed is devoted to its master and very calm in his presence. They are very affectionate towards people with whom they are familiar. The breed is easy to train, learns quickly, retains it for a long time, and gladly performs tasks assigned to him.


I've found Targ to be a brilliant example of this and honestly he's the best dog I've known in my life. He's perfectly aloof with strangers, but not overly so, he is very quietly confident and very intelligent (so much so I can't quite figure out why he does certain things but am convinced it's for a very clever reason!) and likes to learn and be directed by me. He picks up commands very quickly and within a day had an automatic sit for treats and even plonks himself in a sit whenever we see a dog approaching, but I suspect this is part of his watchful/guarding nature more than any chance training I have done.

One of the most endearding websites I have come across relating to the breed states a few funny facts I did not first believe but now know to be true:



> No change in surrounding goes unnoticed, and tornjak will stop playing, resting or eating in a second to check what is going on and to react in the proper manner. On his territory, tornjak often barks, especially at night when everything is even more suspicious. Objects, persons or animal he presumes intruders, tornjak faces with enemy attitude and sharpness that can vary from dog to dog, and depends on a situation.


I would say Targ is more of a watchdog than a guarder. He is always watching everything, even when I think he's been fast asleep for hours his eyes will still be slightly open watching for any change to the environment. He never startles even at loud noises, and while he has yet to meet anything he deems a real threat he's always quietly watching and assessing everything in a dignified way. He howls often while outside if anybody is approaching that I need to know about, but once he has been introduced to anybody he's happy to let them inside without any noise.



> Tornjak lives outside, in nature, and should be able to endure all weather conditions. Thick coat and sturdy built helps the dog to face all the caprices of nature. Long top coat is open, and cleans itself incredibly fast. The place where muddy tornjak lied few minutes ago is full of dried mud and other dirt, while the dog walked away as clean as if he had just been brushed or bathed. Thick undercoat serves as an insulation from both heat and cold, from the severe winds and remains almost dry when the dog gets out of water.


Thank the lord for this! Targ spends a lot of the day outside, whenever we're in the back door is open for him to go out and walk around and see what's going on. At least 3 times a day he comes in looking more brown than white and I tell myself today is another bath day, and when I look at him an hour later he's back to bright white. I don't know how it happens!



> During the walks, my tornjaks act like I'm their flock, they keep me on eye while not necessarily staying close to me. Sometimes I think they're letting me graze in peace. Even though they know and quickly learn basic obedience, any accidental observers would never think so, because each interruption of their usual area patrolling they consider as mistreating from the owner. Really sometimes their logic seems better than mine (though nobody asks that), when they look at me with those questioning stares, while standing 10 m in front of me and not moving a muscle even if I called them to come, I can't but think about the way story goes inside their heads: "Why coming back to you now when we're already headed in a right direction? Ain't it better that I wait for you to come here to me?".


This one is definitely developing! His recall is coming on well and he is very responsive, however he likes to make up his own mind on the merits of whether he should expend the energy. I often think he's going to run right off because he gets full of beans and sprints (or bounces is more accurate) off in a straight line, but he'll abruptly stop to ensure he can watch what I'm doing and catch up if needed.



> Agricultural work is also very popular with tornjaks, and that doesn't always please the owner. Each backyard should have at least one hole in the soil, size of at least one tornjak. Don't worry, you don't have to dig it, tornjak will do that for you. You also don't have to worry about trimming hedges, because tornjaks enjoy that, too. Sometimes he gets carried away, but "who works, makes errors", people say. And tornjaks seem to like this kind of work very much.


The gardening duties I did not believe until recently. He gets very excited over his digging escapades and has taken to pruning the bushes on a daily basis, often bringing some in to show us his handiwork.



> Tornjaks should be socialized with other dogs since puppyhood when they easily make new friendships. They'll have a special relationship with the dogs they met and played with before they mature. After maturing, they don't seem to care about other unknown dogs and it takes much longer before they're accepted in their company like the dogs they know since they were babies.


Targ shows little interest in any dogs while out and about. He will occasionally want to greet one and then carry on on his way, but if a friendly dog comes over he will stand very dignified and let them sniff him so he can get on with his own important business. He can happily walk past other dogs off lead without giving them a second glance and seems to be in a bubble world of his own where only myself, Kes and him exist while out and about.

One thing the website does not mention is an obvious trait - doorways. Targ will lie in any doorway that is an entry/exit, presumably to guard the home. If I go upstairs he is stationed at the stairway door, if I'm in the kitchen he is at the back door, or the living room he is on the threshold between living room and dining room. He works well as a draught excluder and has no interest in furniture or lying on soft furniture, instead he seeks out cold tile at all times and takes himself off to lie down there.

Now if you've made it this far I'm shocked and in awe, so here's some pictures of his progress to date 

Here is Targ's mother










On arrival in the UK










In his forever home with me 




























Beginning to enjoy his walks










We are meeting up with his brother in 2 weeks time (who is astonishingly still awaiting to find his forever home!) as well as some adult Tornjaks. With his brother Tayson:










Thank you for reading. I can't wait to have a Tornjak meet and report back!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Fantastic idea and really great to know more about the breed. I'd never heard of them until you got Targ and he's just lovely! 

They don't sound all that dissimilar to a Hovawart to be honest. 

How is his mild SA coming along now?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Fantastic idea and really great to know more about the breed. I'd never heard of them until you got Targ and he's just lovely!
> 
> They don't sound all that dissimilar to a Hovawart to be honest.
> 
> How is his mild SA coming along now?


Indeed, not too dissimilar at all. I'd love a Cash update thread  He's getting much, much better now. At night times he is downstairs in the kitchen until he needs to wake up (usually 5am or so  ) and when I go out now he doesn't howl. Kes is usually shut in the front room and he is in the back so they're separated, but so long as he's been settling he sleeps through. He hasn't been left for long yet, the odd hour or two, or if I sneak out at night time for a quick drink, but I'm sure he'll do just fine. In a few months I'll think about leaving them alone together, at present I'm happy nipping to the shop and leaving them and their play has calmed down too now I give commands for them to 'take it outside' so they don't both much within the home. Once he's stopped trying to chew Kes' legs when he's teething I think the canine company will make it all definitely alright.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Also I plan to have him assessed as a PAT dog when old enough as he fits the criteria perfectly. He doesn't lick, paw and doesn't particularly mouth. He's getting better at not using any teeth to receive treats and he's too laid back to pull on his lead when walking. He's been so far amazingly tolerant of children, some have come up and hugged him without permission and he doesn't even look around, just stands there and shows no shyness, fear or calming signals. He's fab at recieving fuss even though he does not actively seek it. I don't know whether I would have time to do much PAT work but it would be a good thing for me to do if I wanted to perhaps consider bringing him to work.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I have to say I did fall in love with Targ a little bit when you first posted about him :001_wub:

He sounds like an amazing dog, and the breed sounds like it would suit my lovely rural smallholding setting :biggrin5:

I can't believe his bro hasn't been snapped up!  

It's really not the right time for me to have another youngster, however tempting (and gorgeous and fluffy) it may be, but I'll sure be spreading the Tornjak word!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> Indeed, not too dissimilar at all. I'd love a Cash update thread  He's getting much, much better now. At night times he is downstairs in the kitchen until he needs to wake up (usually 5am or so  ) and when I go out now he doesn't howl. Kes is usually shut in the front room and he is in the back so they're separated, but so long as he's been settling he sleeps through. He hasn't been left for long yet, the odd hour or two, or if I sneak out at night time for a quick drink, but I'm sure he'll do just fine. In a few months I'll think about leaving them alone together, at present I'm happy nipping to the shop and leaving them and their play has calmed down too now I give commands for them to 'take it outside' so they don't both much within the home. Once he's stopped trying to chew Kes' legs when he's teething I think the canine company will make it all definitely alright.


I feel I update to much about Cash!  but I do like the idea of a thread like this, giving a real life experience to living with a certain breed. It was done on another forum I'm on too.

Glad he's doing better with being left and sleeping overnight. Am sure it was just general settling in nerves  He sounds like he's making good progress.

Cash still chews Ty's legs! 



Phoolf said:


> Also I plan to have him assessed as a PAT dog when old enough as he fits the criteria perfectly. He doesn't lick, paw and doesn't particularly mouth. He's getting better at not using any teeth to receive treats and he's too laid back to pull on his lead when walking. He's been so far amazingly tolerant of children, some have come up and hugged him without permission and he doesn't even look around, just stands there and shows no shyness, fear or calming signals. He's fab at recieving fuss even though he does not actively seek it. I don't know whether I would have time to do much PAT work but it would be a good thing for me to do if I wanted to perhaps consider bringing him to work.


Sounds like he'd do well :thumbsup:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Sarah H said:


> I have to say I did fall in love with Targ a little bit when you first posted about him :001_wub:
> 
> He sounds like an amazing dog, and the breed sounds like it would suit my lovely rural smallholding setting :biggrin5:
> 
> ...


A rural life would be ideal for them, but they're happily adaptable to urban life too. I am pondering whether to move to the sticks when I buy a house in a few months...just so he can safely spend his time outdoors whenever he wants. I must be mad :lol:

I can't believe poor Tayson is still without his home at 6 months! The other 3 had homes very quickly, and Tayson is gorgeous and a real little character, probably a bit more boisterous than Targ I would say who is so laid back he's almost falling over most the day; but I have remarked that the breed is so easy I could have 3 or 4 of the pups and it be no real bother at all. There's no nipping, pulling on lead etc etc. Just a small fetish for shoewear which is easily manageable :lol:

Thanks for taking an interest  If you know anyone on the look out....


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I feel I update to much about Cash!  but I do like the idea of a thread like this, giving a real life experience to living with a certain breed. It was done on another forum I'm on too.
> 
> Glad he's doing better with being left and sleeping overnight. Am sure it was just general settling in nerves  He sounds like he's making good progress.
> 
> ...


Hovawarts sound interesting to live with though! How many are there registered in the UK now? I already have quite firm plans to have another Tornjak in a year or two, and Targ has to be kept in tact incase he is a good prospect for stud (pending hip scores) so it may be that I get one of his pups in the future if it all works out well  I think once he's taller than Kes he'll have to stop chewing her legs - they'll be too low down :lol:


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have heard of Tornjaks through an american rescue thread and they sound lovely. Can't see your pictures for some reason though


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Would be fab if he became a PAT dog


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Lovely idea for a thread, and ALWAYS great to see/hear more of Targ. I'm a real sucker for big fluffy dogs and he looks a real sweetheart. 

PS did mention poor Tayson to OH but we're already committed elsewhere and certainly couldn't manage 5 their size .


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that, very interesting and sounds a great chap, what sort of height/weight would an average adult reach? They look quite big.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Love your update  and seeing all the pics of him growing

I love their faces, even his Mum (who is obviously fully matured), still has the lovely soft, fluffy look IYKWIM

I do hope his brother finds a forever home soon - why do you think he's still not homed (ie lack of people knowing about the breed, are they very expensive due to small numbers etc)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous and sounds like a lovely dog. Do you expect him to change much personality wise?


----------



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

He is so beautiful and sounds like he has a great temperament.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

He sounds like such a calm, easy puppy. What a cutie.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> Hovawarts sound interesting to live with though! How many are there registered in the UK now? I already have quite firm plans to have another Tornjak in a year or two, and Targ has to be kept in tact incase he is a good prospect for stud (pending hip scores) so it may be that I get one of his pups in the future if it all works out well  I think once he's taller than Kes he'll have to stop chewing her legs - they'll be too low down :lol:


I actually have no idea how many are registered. How do you find that out? I'd be interested to know myself. I know that litters are few and far between, although one is expected within the next 4/5 weeks


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

How big do they get? I really wouldn't want a huge dog, but Tornjaks sound lovely  
Imagine poor Baileys face :lol:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Jenny Olley said:


> Thanks for sharing that, very interesting and sounds a great chap, what sort of height/weight would an average adult reach? They look quite big.


The breed standard states up to 70cm and up to 50kg for boys so not tremendously big although perhaps Targ will be taller as he's already over 60cms by my eye. Girls are lighter but still supposed to be the same height.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs, but a little big!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Love your update  and seeing all the pics of him growing
> 
> I love their faces, even his Mum (who is obviously fully matured), still has the lovely soft, fluffy look IYKWIM
> 
> I do hope his brother finds a forever home soon - why do you think he's still not homed (ie lack of people knowing about the breed, are they very expensive due to small numbers etc)


I think its mainly that there's just nothing out there about them and of course it would be foolish to buy a breed you didn't know about. The sellers are as picky as a good breeder would be so while there has been lots of interest it's not been interest from homes they would sell to, and of course the older Tayson gets the less likely people will be to have him. The price is in line with any other pedigree really, nothing excessive


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> He's gorgeous and sounds like a lovely dog. Do you expect him to change much personality wise?


I don't think expect so no, he was always laid back according to both breeder and seller. The lady who sold.him said he's the best puppy she's had so he is a special one. Of course they take long to mature but as SLB said after puppy sitting, he's like an old man in a teddy costume lol


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Gorgeous dogs, but a little big!


He's only little!!! 

(I have no concept of big when it comes to dogs)


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Tyton said:


> Lovely idea for a thread, and ALWAYS great to see/hear more of Targ. I'm a real sucker for big fluffy dogs and he looks a real sweetheart.
> 
> PS did mention poor Tayson to OH but we're already committed elsewhere and certainly couldn't manage 5 their size .


Awww, but I'm sure your newfs would love a little play mate  although with your lot and him being black and white folk would think he was a very bad example.of a newf you took pity on! :lol:


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Lovely update! And interesting info! Loved reading it


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ahhh guys - he's adorable and I've never met his brother but if I had the space and money I'd be messaging the foster about Tayson. But don't mention that to my OH as he's all for getting one.. 

Targ is an absolute gorgeous character. When he's not nicking my shoes or trying to play with my hair or rolling his wet self on my sofa he's a doll! 
I took him to a WW1 event when I last puppy sat for Phoolf and he took everything in his stride. 

And above all - Louie likes (under statement - he loves) him despite him being bigger than him but we'll see how it works out when he matures a little and loses his puppy licence. 

Unlike Phoolf, I think he'll get a little more cheeky as he grows but that'll just add to the fab temprement (sp) he has already.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

You should get Tayson


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I have wanted a Hovawart for years now, so interesting to hear about a similar breed.

I want a solid black Hovvie though, and last I looked I would need to import from Ireland. Think it was the Irish club secretary I wanted a pup from, her dog was lovely.

Currently though I know gundogs rather than guarding breeds are the most suitable for my life and location.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Been spreading the Tornjak word 
Really want to get one as my next dog, but need to be sensible


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

kare said:


> I have wanted a Hovawart for years now, so interesting to hear about a similar breed.
> 
> I want a solid black Hovvie though, and last I looked I would need to import from Ireland. Think it was the Irish club secretary I wanted a pup from, her dog was lovely.
> 
> Currently though I know gundogs rather than guarding breeds are the most suitable for my life and location.


I wanted a black one too, but it wasn't to be. Still, the black & gold's, when properly marked, are quite striking. Cash gets many a compliment on his coat/colour.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Been spreading the Tornjak word
> Really want to get one as my next dog, but need to be sensible


Well if I'm ever out your way with him I'll introduce you to one and then all sensibilities will go out the window!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I wanted a black one too, but it wasn't to be. Still, the black & gold's, when properly marked, are quite striking. Cash gets many a compliment on his coat/colour.


Black and golds my favourite :yesnod:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> Well if I'm ever out your way with him I'll introduce you to one and then all sensibilities will go out the window!


Oooh come down here! :001_wub:


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> I wanted a black one too, but it wasn't to be. Still, the black & gold's, when properly marked, are quite striking. Cash gets many a compliment on his coat/colour.


As a breed they are all stunning, if you are ever in south devon I would love to meet yours.

I got frustrated with people insisting my black sable GSD was a Belgian shepherd

I get frustrated when people ask if my working lines goldens are collie crosses

Unfortunately think about the third person to ask if my hovawart was a long coated rottie would get a lead upside the head the 10th or so onwards may need to be buried in the woods.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Oooh come down here! :001_wub:


I'll be across at some point, I have a lot of family in Huyton I need to visit


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> I'll be across at some point, I have a lot of family in Huyton I need to visit


Good! Let me know when!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

So here's my October update now that Targ is 6.5months and growing faster than I care to admit  His adult winter coat is coming through so he's less like a sheep and now has a silky, long coat. I've got the hang of the grooming now and give him a quick brush every day to keep on top of it. He's a huge chewaholic and needs watching like a hawk before he steals everything in sight to break it into bits. And here are some recent pics from dog shows, walks and in the house 

At a fun dog show





































In the house; getting as big as his big sister



















And out and about























































Thanks for looking guys


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

He's looking fab Phoolf!

Definitely need to find an excuse to head up to the midlands and meet him!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

He is lovely.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Colette said:


> He's looking fab Phoolf!
> 
> Definitely need to find an excuse to head up to the midlands and meet him!


You'd be very welcome to


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

10 year breed reg statistics for working group inc Hovawart
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/media/129025/10yrstatsworking.pdf

Been a grand total of 23 registered so far this year
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/media/128954/quarterly_breed_stats_working.pdf

Targ is gorgeous  how lovely to learn about the breed thank you


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

babycham2002 said:


> 10 year breed reg statistics for working group inc Hovawart
> http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/media/129025/10yrstatsworking.pdf
> 
> Been a grand total of 23 registered so far this year
> ...


That's brill, thanks!


----------



## Mrstheking (Nov 8, 2014)

I've got Tayson!!
My husband fell in love with targ before you got him when Sally visited us!

When we found out we were finally moving to a house Tayson was top of the list of things needed!!

He seems have an issue with my degu's (small rodents). He's been here less that 24 hrs & has already badly dented the cage nose butting it trying to get at them.

1 of our 3 kids is very wary with dogs but Tayson is perfect for her, although he does seem to like her iPhone!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> I thought I would make a general thread to promote the lovely Tornjak breed and put information on here about them as well as my lovely boy.
> 
> Targ has been with us now since August and has been coming out of his shell fabulously. He was in Croatia until 4 months old, where he was then driven over by a local lady who imported some of the pups from the litter for sale to pet homes in the UK in the hope of spreading the breed around and making it more well known. The hope is to have KC recognition by 2016 so the numbers need to be raised.
> 
> ...


He's so_ wooly!_


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Mrstheking said:


> I've got Tayson!!
> My husband fell in love with targ before you got him when Sally visited us!
> 
> When we found out we were finally moving to a house Tayson was top of the list of things needed!!
> ...


Hey Taysons mum!  Are you keeping the name?

Yes Targ is obsessed with chewing and eating. So far the top of the naughty list has been: Ray bans, a DVD box set, a dining room chair (and soon the table), my kindle ad cover, my phone cover (which we managed to retrieve) and skirting boards which he's had a stern uh-uh about. :lol: I would watch him like a hawk if I were you! My Targ is allowed unsupervised in the kitchen and garden but otherwise he's not to be trusted around anything  I was just on a walk with Tayson a week or two ago, he's so spirited and fun. Hope you stick around here so we have 2 Tornjak maddies on here 

Mucky brothers:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

And while the thread is bumped; some updated pictures of my fab big lad. His coat is now an adult coat and absolutely amazing.























































Thanks


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful Targ... and Tayson. I do like the look of Tornjaks, just a bit too much white for me


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Beautiful Targ... and Tayson. I do like the look of Tornjaks, just a bit too much white for me


:lol: It pretty much cleans itself! Also some have much more black than white like one of Sallys:










All Tornjaks are uniquely marked on purpose so that shepherds could tell their own dogs from afar so there's a lot of coat variation


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

He's looking fab Phoolf!  How big is he now roughly? 

If you ever want to meet up just let me know. I have a feeling Cash & Targ would get on well, and it's so hard finding big buddies for him.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> He's looking fab Phoolf!  How big is he now roughly?
> 
> If you ever want to meet up just let me know. I have a feeling Cash & Targ would get on well, and it's so hard finding big buddies for him.


He's 37kgs now, not sure on height but maybe 65cm or something like that? I'd definitely love to meet up with you and Cash!  Lets get in touch when I get back from New York in early December and set something up


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> He's 37kgs now, not sure on height but maybe 65cm or something like that? I'd definitely love to meet up with you and Cash!  Lets get in touch when I get back from New York in early December and set something up


Such a big boy!

Yes, we'll arrange something when you get back then  Would love to go to New York myself!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

So here's an 8.5 month update on Targalicious 

Targ is getting huge and completely dwarfs little Kes now (who thought a 40kg bull breed x would look tiny and ballerina like????). He's 45kgs now since I got back from my holiday a couple of weeks ago. He's completely bonded with me and does not listen to my dad one iota and is very responsive to me as well as showing how biddable he is at times. He's becoming more alert and showing guarding behaviour, which is where his bonding with me helps. His recall is coming on fantastically and I'm practicing calling him off when he's alert which at present is working very effectively. He's becoming more aloof than previously but this is what I like in a dog so that's fine. I cannot wait til he's grown up and has his adult mane (think lion) then I can think about another in 2016 or so.

He's a very inquisitive and destructive so and so and probably needs a lot more time and input that I can currently give him with such a busy household, but he enjoys his odd lone walks with me and is very attentive to me and never strays far at all. I'm excited to spent more 1:1 time with him on his training and see how he comes along.

Anyway here's some (admittedly low quality phone camera pics, sorry!) updated pictures of the little love
Politely begging with the crew










My lads teenage face










Monopolsing the bed when I want to change sheets!!










Patrolling the garden next to his new waterbowl (read: bird feeder)










Sulking with his sister when he didn't get any donuts from me










Making Kes very uncomfy at bed time










Three way tug today with his sister and little Clover. Clover won. He's a gentle giant.










Guarding the neighbourhood through the window










For anyone interested in the breed (probably very few of you!) a Tornjak is being shown for the first time on the 21st December at a rare breed dog show in Redditch. I'm going with SLB and hope to take Targ with me to walk around and see how Jaz (Tornjak) does in the ring. Fingers crossed in the near future I can get us both up to speed and begin to show him properly


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

He's coming along lovely. Gorgeous boy :001_wub:


I can't attend, but do you have any more info on the rare breeds show out of interest?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> He's coming along lovely. Gorgeous boy :001_wub:
> 
> I can't attend, but do you have any more info on the rare breeds show out of interest?


I believe it's this show here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Redditch-District-Canine-Society/477614395608039


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> I believe it's this show here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Redditch-District-Canine-Society/477614395608039


Thank you. Shame I didn't know about that one earlier. I'm heading to our first show on Sunday though!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Thank you. Shame I didn't know about that one earlier. I'm heading to our first show on Sunday though!


Ooh best of luck!! I expect lots of pics please, and SLB is the dedicated photographer for next weekend. I'm just seeing if Targ can come as a companion or not, fingers crossed. Wouldn't want to leave him at home just so I can go dog watching lol


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

He's huge,just how big is he going to be when he's fully grown,height & weight.?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's huge and gorgeous :001_wub: he sounds like a very sweet dog.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish I had known about the rare breed show I would have gone.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Hes just tooooooo adorable! 

I love the pic of all 4 of them together, very sweet.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

cravensmum said:


> He's huge,just how big is he going to be when he's fully grown,height & weight.?


Hmmm, not entirely sure. I've never met another male Tornjak aside from his brother, and in every aspect he's much more developed and grown than Tayson so I dunno. Most websites say up to 50kgs for boys but he might go over that, and around 76cm or so which I think he already is. It's more about proportion than size for the breed standard I think. He may be about 55kgs when he's bulked on some muscle and 80cm. He still has quite a bit of growing in him


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Firedog said:


> I wish I had known about the rare breed show I would have gone.


SLB and I will give a thorough report!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> SLB and I will give a thorough report!


Lots of pics too please!


----------



## doolittle (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you for posting this information. I am very interested in finding a Tornjak but there don't seem to be many in the UK. I have an 8 month old Bernese Mountain dog and I would like her to have company. Tornjak breed looks ideal, do you know where I can find a reputable UK breeder?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

doolittle said:


> Thank you for posting this information. I am very interested in finding a Tornjak but there don't seem to be many in the UK. I have an 8 month old Bernese Mountain dog and I would like her to have company. Tornjak breed looks ideal, do you know where I can find a reputable UK breeder?


Hi doolittle

Thanks for asking! There is actually another Tornjak puppy on its way to the UK right now from a breeder. This will make the numbers up to 11 so far. If you're on facebook we have a page you can join and get some contacts. I know a few breeders are having litters in March and also one has just had a pregnancy confirmed so the timing could be right for you as your Berner will be a bit older then. Feel free to join up here https://www.facebook.com/groups/tornjakuk/ to get some good advice. Also if you're not on facebook let me know. 

Oh also there's a couple of litters on the ground in Croatia etc at the moment and still some pups for sale last I checked.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

And seeing as the thread has been bumped, here's a couple of recent pics of my baby boy, almost 11 months old


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So big and fluffy :001_wub: what's his temperament like now?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> So big and fluffy :001_wub: what's his temperament like now?


Still as fantastic as ever  He really is a very special lad. He's maybe more aloof with some people on certain days, but otherwise he's fine. More guardy and barky but that's to be expected and no trouble for me. I've been spending the last couple of months doing lots of lead walking and socialising just to ensure he stays good.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Phoolf said:


> Hi doolittle
> 
> Thanks for asking! There is actually another Tornjak puppy on its way to the UK right now from a breeder. This will make the numbers up to 11 so far. If you're on facebook we have a page you can join and get some contacts. I know a few breeders are having litters in March and also one has just had a pregnancy confirmed so the timing could be right for you as your Berner will be a bit older then. Feel free to join up here https://www.facebook.com/groups/tornjakuk/ to get some good advice. Also if you're not on facebook let me know.
> 
> Oh also there's a couple of litters on the ground in Croatia etc at the moment and still some pups for sale last I checked.


I'm so joining that fb group! If only to ogle the fluffy puppies and dream fluffy puppy dreams


----------



## caju (Jan 3, 2015)

Great first post, Phoolf. I love reading about rare breeds from peoples' personal and loving perspectives and experience - much more interesting than the objective, technical-style breed standards.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> I'm so joining that fb group! If only to ogle the fluffy puppies and dream fluffy puppy dreams


I'm so NOT joining.... or I'd fill the house with yet more giant fluffs!

Targ is soooooo gorgeous and fluffy. He reminds me a bit of my Kahn with his big wooly coat. I think you need to post him over to 'south island' for a bit as he'd fit in so well with my clan :yesnod:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Sarah H said:


> I'm so joining that fb group! If only to ogle the fluffy puppies and dream fluffy puppy dreams


Soooo many cute puppies. They're the best and so very tempting  I'm planning another boy next year



caju said:


> Great first post, Phoolf. I love reading about rare breeds from peoples' personal and loving perspectives and experience - much more interesting than the objective, technical-style breed standards.


Thank you 



Tyton said:


> I'm so NOT joining.... or I'd fill the house with yet more giant fluffs!
> 
> Targ is soooooo gorgeous and fluffy. He reminds me a bit of my Kahn with his big wooly coat. I think you need to post him over to 'south island' for a bit as he'd fit in so well with my clan :yesnod:


JOIN US IN OUR MADNESS TYTON!!! I would definitely love to visit the island to see you and the rowdy bunch at some point.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Aww, and here is on a walk with his Aunty SLB and chums right now 










I miss his squishy face (am on holiday right now)


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Another month, another update.

Targ is almost a year old now and his guarding nature is coming out, as is his bark and howl when he's outside in HIS garden. He's good at responding when I call him in from alerting me but otherwise pulls a deaf to most other commands, LGD or typical teenager? Only time will tell. I've decided to sign up to some training classes but I don't hold out too much hope as he has little stamina and attention/interest in much to do with training. Perhaps I'm inadequate at training, or perhaps he's happy with the knowledge he has of the world and has no express interest in expanding his mind. We shall see.

I recently purchased a blast dryer after panicking a bit about him getting a hot spot at the base of his tail. After reading up on them I believe his fur probably clumped together and got a bit too dirty, leading to a hot spot. Today after his walk I tried out the blast dryer for the first time and he was very calm and tolerant despite it sounding like a vacuum cleaner on full blast.

I've come to realise that grooming isn't as easy as it seems. If anyone has any tips on brushes, techniques or anything else for dogs with stupidly long, thick hair please let me know!

Here's some recent (crap quality) pictures of the lad:














































Oh and if anyone has an express wish to look after a furry, white bear in April for two weeks do give me a shout


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

He's looking as good as ever! 

I haven't yet bought one myself ( was meant to at Crufts but completely forgot! ) but if Targ has a thick undercoat you might want to look at undercoat rakes etc. Cash blew his coat a month or two ago, but only the bottom half of his coat and the general advice I received was to invest in such a brush!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> He's looking as good as ever!
> 
> I haven't yet bought one myself ( was meant to at Crufts but completely forgot! ) but if Targ has a thick undercoat you might want to look at undercoat rakes etc. Cash blew his coat a month or two ago, but only the bottom half of his coat and the general advice I received was to invest in such a brush!


His coat is seriously thick so I'll have a look on amazon. At the moment I've been using wire haired brushes which were stupidly cheap at dog shows and recommended by a friend with Maremmas


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> His coat is seriously thick so I'll have a look on amazon. At the moment I've been using wire haired brushes which were stupidly cheap at dog shows and recommended by a friend with Maremmas


Yeah, I've been using a double sided pin type/bristle brush, but it really only deals with the top coat. I made some progress with his undercoat when he was blowing it, but an undercoat rake would have come in handy and I really need to get one for next time.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

He is gorgeous - although not surprising that I would think so, big and fluffy is a favourite of mine. If it wasn't for the barking instincts id be very tempted by this breed. However, I'm currently working on Maggie's barking issues without adding a Livestock gaurdian to the mix! I'll admire from a far instead.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> He is gorgeous - although not surprising that I would think so, big and fluffy is a favourite of mine. If it wasn't for the barking instincts id be very tempted by this breed. However, I'm currently working on Maggie's barking issues without adding a Livestock gaurdian to the mix! I'll admire from a far instead.


Yes, being alert is their thing. No more so than Kes used to be I suppose, but he's less inclined to stop without prompting  Maybe one for the future?? :w00t: I would so like some more PFers to have this breed, they're truly awesome. I'm planning a new pup for next year some time, all being well and the timing being good.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

He is super lovely - I want a cuddle!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Crikey, he's starting to look rather magnificent isn't he? :001_wub:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> And seeing as the thread has been bumped, here's a couple of recent pics of my baby boy, almost 11 months old


He really is a very handsome lad :001_tt1:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SingingWhippet said:


> Crikey, he's starting to look rather magnificent isn't he? :001_wub:


Thank you  That's the word I often use for him


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> Oh and if anyone has an express wish to look after a furry, white bear in April for two weeks do give me a shout


Don't tempt me! One problem would be you might get the wrong 'furry white bear' back as I'll swap him with Kahn puppy 

in terms of grooming, we use an undercoat rake a bit like this one
Ancol Pet Products Ergo Medium Undercoat Rake - Accessories - Dog & Cat Grooming | eBay not exactly like this as our identical one got somewhat chewed (glowers at Beau)

only problem is 5 min grooming and you end up with this




disclaimer: the fluff is Kahn, not wee Ronin's


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

A very late update on the Targmeister

Everything has been a dream with him as always really. He's a massive chap now and still gentle and easy going, still not pulling on the lead or being demanding at all. He guard the property and garden a bit too well but comes away and hushes immediately when I ask. I still haven't done any training because aside from sitting occasionally and having a good long distance wait he's not interested in commands. Still not interested in toys and just amuses himself watching everything in the world, usually from a lying down position. He has become a bit growly on his lead with some other dogs, no doubt because of his testosterone kicking in and being barked at by dogs for his size quite often. I'm taking him to some training classes at some point soon just to make sure that's resolved and I can't forsee it being an issue. A few pics from a walk recently for those not on Facebook:














































I'm booking him in for hip scores next month to see where we stand with his hips as there is a possibility he may be used as a stud in Europe in the future due to people believing he has excellent conformation (although admittedly only through photographs at present).

I also had some exciting news this morning that 2 more Tornjak puppies will be in the UK soon looking for forever homes with families. I may be fostering one of them until we manage to find the right family for him or her so watch this space and there may be lovely puppy pics coming. Here's a few of them when were younger:


----------



## KingLuke1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Your dog is gorgeous! They're on my list of favorite rare dog breeds. 

I'm sorry I didn't read all 5pgs, but I saw your dog is a Croatian Tornjak. I've also heard there's a Bosnian Tornjak. Is there a difference between the two?


----------



## Polka girl (Jan 17, 2018)

Your Tornjak is growing up into a very nice looking boy! I came across this forum doing a search on Tornjaks, specifically stud dogs. I absolutely love this breed and everything you posted about them is dead on! So much personality in this breed. I imported two female pups from Croatia and one has just been given the all clear with her 2 yr OFA X-rays =D Did you end up using Targ as a stud? 

KingLuke1, they're the same breed although there is some debate over where they originated, Bosnia or Croatia depending on who you ask.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Polka girl said:


> Your Tornjak is growing up into a very nice looking boy! I came across this forum doing a search on Tornjaks, specifically stud dogs. I absolutely love this breed and everything you posted about them is dead on! So much personality in this breed. I imported two female pups from Croatia and one has just been given the all clear with her 2 yr OFA X-rays =D Did you end up using Targ as a stud?
> 
> KingLuke1, they're the same breed although there is some debate over where they originated, Bosnia or Croatia depending on who you ask.


Hi @polka So happy to hear your girls have been given the all clear. Where abouts are you based with yours? Targ is unfortunately not available for stud as his hips cameo out with scores equivalent to a D under the FCI so I do not think it appropriate to use him. I am getting x-rays for a potential stud up in Doncaster in a few months time to see what his scores are like.


----------

